# I've got a new hip!



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Beau it was a bit of a shock to read your headline, I didn't know you were having these problems. I guess I didn't think anyone as young as you are would be a candidate for hip replacement.
I am glad you had a successful surgery and are doing so well.
You planned it well too so you will have the winter to recover and get back in shape.
Wishing you a fantastic winter of recovery


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you rock! we didnn't know you were having issues, since you are so not a whiner/complainer. i hope your road is smooth . Keep us updated on your progress. I have been debating a knee replacement for 3 years now. so much 'managing' going into basic living. I'mm 64.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_*Congratulations on a successful surgery...and all the best on your recovery period going by swiftly.*_

Sounds you are well on your way to a successful recovery....go slow though and not push to hard to fast...use that cane and take your hubby with you as you venture to the horses..
Getting out is easy, its sometimes getting back that is exhausting and you need an extra set of arms for support.
🐴...


----------



## KharenasMom (6 mo ago)

You are going to be fine!

My husband had 2 full replacements…. Both shortly after he turned 40. Had them 6 months apart.
2 weeks after the 1st he was riding his motor cycle to work.
Though it’s sucks, he was having issues just walking. I know you will have a great recovery and be back in the saddle in no time!
Good luck and speedy recovery!


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

So happy for you and wish you the best and a speedy recovery. I have friends that have had both hip and knee replacements. One is a very good horse woman that trains and does western pleasure competitions. She is very pleased with her hip replacement and had given up on horses until she had this surgery. Now she is back riding and says she feels great!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Wishing you a full and speedy recovery!💐💐


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Heal up fast!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Wishing you a full and speedy recovery! My goodness girl! That's just so young to need a hip replacement. I'm so glad you were able to get it done and able to plan it out so it would work out best for you. Take it easy and be careful while you recuperate. Don't rush it, it'll take what it takes and you'll be glad you took your time.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Get well soon! I have a friend who had a hip replaced (she's probably more late 40s so a bit older than you, but not old) and healed very quickly. She is feeling better than ever and is able to do all the things she wants again. Seems hip replacements are easier to recover from than knee replacements. Hope that is the case for you! 

But yes, as others said, take it slow and easy so you can heal correctly and get back in the saddle!


----------



## Hot Nail (4 mo ago)

Congrats! Hope yours works out well for you, for lots of yrs to come. Mine wasnt a good outcome. Sore and some what painful on a daily. I just live and ride with it. All the best.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

@beau159 Welcome to the club! I am 52 and have had both hips replaced. I struggled for many many years until the pain was so bad I could not stand upright for any length of time or my muscles in my thighs and back would just spasm repeatedly just trying to hold me up. I went to a couple of different surgeons and both said I was too young for a replacement. My husbands insurance finally gave me a second opinion and I was well past due for replacements. Mine were staggered over 2 years due to COVID resstrictions but I feel so much better. I have to have both knees replaced very soon and am having the same isues with local Dr's - too young for this surgery. BUT again our insurance has stepped in and referred me to someone further away.

I had both of my hips done the anterior method and recovery was great. I was back on my horse at 8 weeks and have never looked back. Riding will be so much better for you now!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Sounds like you planned it well. Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Wow!

I did not expect to be reading that.

You are young but it sounds as if it was the right decision for you at this time in your life.

I spent a big chunk of my life working in the elderly care sector and it seemed that those who had hip and knee replacements later in life had a far harder time and higher failure rate than those who had operations at a younger age

Best wishes for a continued good recovery


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Woodhaven said:


> Beau it was a bit of a shock to read your headline, I didn't know you were having these problems. I guess I didn't think anyone as young as you are would be a candidate for hip replacement.
> I am glad you had a successful surgery and are doing so well.
> You planned it well too so you will have the winter to recover and get back in shape.
> Wishing you a fantastic winter of recovery


It took a while to convince my surgeon to do it, but this last xray was pretty obvious. I work in the medical field as well so I understand the value of having the PROOF to support the decision for surgery. We had good conversations about this. He joked that he has "copious notes" on my case, LOL, so I know it wasn't an easy decision!

I figure too it's only going to continue to get worse and I might as NOT wait until I am bone and bone and utterly miserable.



tinyliny said:


> you rock! we didnn't know you were having issues, since you are so not a whiner/complainer. i hope your road is smooth . Keep us updated on your progress. I have been debating a knee replacement for 3 years now. so much 'managing' going into basic living. I'mm 64.


Nope. Note a whiner or complainer. Things need to be done and I do them. I will that that I would curse outloud when no one was around and my hip was making it troublesome to do something, LOL, but I've got animals and 2 little kids and own a business and it just has to get done. One thing that would really give me trouble is trying to walk uphill, like if I need to catch a horse or fix fence, or even drag a garden hose around the yard. I felt like I was dragging a worthless zombie leg behind me. My mind was saying "step here" and it was just not doing it and it was frustrating.



horselovinguy said:


> _*Congratulations on a successful surgery...and all the best on your recovery period going by swiftly.*_
> 
> Sounds you are well on your way to a successful recovery....go slow though and not push to hard to fast...use that cane and take your hubby with you as you venture to the horses..
> Getting out is easy, its sometimes getting back that is exhausting and you need an extra set of arms for support.
> 🐴...


Yuppers. I won't even venture out and try it until he is home from work, on whatever day I try. Because the uphill walk is back to the house! (downhill to go to the horses)
I keep doing my short little walks around the house and I am able to go farther and longer each day.
Today went into town (my mom drove) so I could do payroll and chat with my staff. I'm slow to get in and out of the car but I can do it myself - just take it slow and careful.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

KharenasMom said:


> You are going to be fine!
> 
> My husband had 2 full replacements…. Both shortly after he turned 40. Had them 6 months apart.
> 2 weeks after the 1st he was riding his motor cycle to work.
> ...


Honestly, I could have drove myself into town today. But my mom came back up last night to stay a couple days so I'll take the help. 
I only took pain meds the first evening and haven't taken them since. I could walk without the cane if I walk but I'm fine with the security right now. 

Yes, I had really developed a funny walk. It was hard to extend my leg back in my stride, so I would compensate by swinging my hips funny.
I had my 6 year old take a video of myself walking the night before my surgery. It was an idea to compare as I heal and progress and hopefully return to a normal walk!



ksbowman said:


> So happy for you and wish you the best and a speedy recovery. I have friends that have had both hip and knee replacements. One is a very good horse woman that trains and does western pleasure competitions. She is very pleased with her hip replacement and had given up on horses until she had this surgery. Now she is back riding and says she feels great!


I am very much looking forward to the riding season next year! I have all winter to recover and regain strength.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Wishing you a full and speedy recovery! My goodness girl! That's just so young to need a hip replacement. I'm so glad you were able to get it done and able to plan it out so it would work out best for you. Take it easy and be careful while you recuperate. Don't rush it, it'll take what it takes and you'll be glad you took your time.


I was visiting with my nurse before I went back to surgery and the youngest she ever saw for a hip replacement was age 16. So that beats me by quite a bit!!!



Acadianartist said:


> Get well soon! I have a friend who had a hip replaced (she's probably more late 40s so a bit older than you, but not old) and healed very quickly. She is feeling better than ever and is able to do all the things she wants again. Seems hip replacements are easier to recover from than knee replacements. Hope that is the case for you!
> 
> But yes, as others said, take it slow and easy so you can heal correctly and get back in the saddle!


Yes, recovery for hips is much easier than knees. 
One of my staff is having her knee replaced in a couple weeks by the same surgeon who did my hip. We joked we should be invited to the orthopedic christmas party for our patronage, LOL.



Hot Nail said:


> Congrats! Hope yours works out well for you, for lots of yrs to come. Mine wasnt a good outcome. Sore and some what painful on a daily. I just live and ride with it. All the best.


Yes, it's always in the back of my mind that I could have residual pain and/or complications or any number of things. But I figured I already was not happy with my life and I need to try. 
I hope that doesn't happen and I'm going to work my hardest (PT and getting back to the gym, as released) to get there!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

jaydee said:


> Wow!
> 
> I did not expect to be reading that.
> 
> ...


I am happy and fortunate that the rest of my body is just fine so it's easy to compensate during the healing process. I can't image those that need bilateral knees and/or hips done or multiple surgeries. Much more difficult!!!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

carshon said:


> Welcome to the club! I am 52 and have had both hips replaced. I struggled for many many years until the pain was so bad I could not stand upright for any length of time or my muscles in my thighs and back would just spasm repeatedly just trying to hold me up. I went to a couple of different surgeons and both said I was too young for a replacement. My husbands insurance finally gave me a second opinion and I was well past due for replacements. Mine were staggered over 2 years due to COVID resstrictions but I feel so much better. I have to have both knees replaced very soon and am having the same isues with local Dr's - too young for this surgery. BUT again our insurance has stepped in and referred me to someone further away.
> 
> I had both of my hips done the anterior method and recovery was great. I was back on my horse at 8 weeks and have never looked back. Riding will be so much better for you now!


My surgeon did the posterior method for me (he gave me his reasons why and I agree with him) but it also depends on the surgeon, the patient, etc. 
And I kept pestering him because I did not want to get to the point where you were!!! Standing upright for long periods was uncomfortable; I would cock my bad leg out in front to alleviate pain. I could do it, but I tried not to. 

Glad you had a good outcome as well!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yesterday afternoon was day 7 post op for me. It was a beautiful fall day here in North Dakota! When my husband and kids got home, I made a slow and careful walk out to my horses. Called them to the gate, and gave them each a cookie. Best therapy ever!! It was by far my longest walk but it didn't feel like it at all when I have a "goal" to make it to the gate. My leg felt fine the rest of the evening and normal this morning so that tells me I didn't overdo it either. Small wins! It's going to be another nice day today so I'll probably do the same thing. Great therapy!!


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

beau159 said:


> Yesterday afternoon was day 7 post op for me. It was a beautiful fall day here in North Dakota! When my husband and kids got home, I made a slow and careful walk out to my horses. Called them to the gate, and gave them each a cookie. Best therapy ever!! It was by far my longest walk but it didn't feel like it at all when I have a "goal" to make it to the gate. My leg felt fine the rest of the evening and normal this morning so that tells me I didn't overdo it either. Small wins! It's going to be another nice day today so I'll probably do the same thing. Great therapy!!


 Nothing better than walking after a surgery to get the body going! That helped me so much after heart surgery and it built me back up quickly.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Had my first checkup 2 days ago and everything was good. I think it was 4 days ago when it was super nice (70*F which ended up being a record breaking day in ND), I caught Lilly by myself, walked her the 40-some feet to the trailer to tie her up, redid her tail into the tail boot ,and then put her back in the pasture. Feels like "milestones" to do some things by myself again. 

And really happy my horses are well trained, LOL. Last week, Red was due for his pentosan shot and I will make sure he never misses. The horses always come when called but hubs and the kids tried shooting some ducks that morning, on our dam right next to the pasture, so the horses did NOT want to come to the gate! (Can't blame them.) They were still spooked a bit over the gunshots that morning. So non-horsey hubby had to walk out for me, catch Red in the pasture, and lead him to the gate for me. Bless his soul (and bless the horses!) for leading a spooky scared horse to the gate, and good ol' Red just went along with him. And we got it done.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Sounds like you are doing great! Keep up the speedy recovery and you'll be back in the saddle in no time.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Sounds like you are doing great, glad you could get the replacement when you needed it. I can never understand the “your too young” argument, if you can’t live your life, get the new bits and charge on. I have a bionic knee, so nice to be painfree.


----------

